# Sony has just announced their latest PlayStation Flow.



## sam_738844 (Apr 2, 2015)

PlayStation Flow combines PS4 gaming with real-life swimming. When you get to an underwater section of a game like The Last of Us Remastered you can hit pause, head to your nearest pool, dive in and resume playing through PlayStation Flow. With underwater environments in games becoming more and more realistic, we think that PlayStation Flow provides a natural enhancement to player experience.
The system consists of four PlayStation Flow Sensors, constructed using the latest composite fabrics. They attach comfortably to your biceps and thighs and track your swimming, sending real-time updates of body movements back to your PS4 via Remote Play


*www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bPUaLpNcMY


Read more: PlayStation Flow - Take a Dive into Gaming


----------



## $hadow (Apr 2, 2015)

Looks like I need to rob a bank if these guys do not stop getting out these awesome things.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 2, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Looks like I need to rob a bank if these guys do not stop getting out these awesome things.


 


sam's troll level has increased +1.  [MENTION=150630]sam_738844[/MENTION]


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Apr 2, 2015)

What is that? April fool joke from Sony?

Who wants to get all wet when playing a game? 
Now they would come out with a gps gear that follows your every action while you drive your car... Or act like you are driving a car.. Lol.

People are desperate for publicity. But this time it seems Sony is desperate for that. Come on Sony I hope of better things from you than that.

Use occulus rift in your gaming experience. Get innovative.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Apr 2, 2015)

REDHOTIRON2004 said:


> What is that? April fool joke from Sony?
> 
> Who wants to get all wet when playing a game?
> Now they would come out with a gps gear that follows your every action while you drive your car... Or act like you are driving a car.. Lol.
> ...



hehe. i was going to post how 'ridiculous' things are coming up in tech & gaming, then realised that yes it may be a joke, and indeed it was.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 2, 2015)

GhorMaanas said:


> hehe. i was going to post how 'ridiculous' things are coming up in tech & gaming, then realised that yes it may be a joke, and indeed it was.



Hahaha. ridiculous things


----------



## sam_738844 (Apr 2, 2015)

@all who took this seriously still having watched the video till the end 

April Fool...and thats all folks 

- - - Updated - - -



Nerevarine said:


> sam's troll level has increased +1.  [MENTION=150630]sam_738844[/MENTION]


----------

